# Cheltenham 2017



## Mariposa (9 February 2017)

Only 5 weeks to go! I've booked my time off work to watch from the sofa and I'm so excited already!! 

Bring it on!


----------



## MyBoyChe (9 February 2017)

Me too, its the first thing I do when we get the New Year diary in the office, google the dates and mark the week off!!.  Sad little soul that I am but its the highlight of my year, week off work, ride my boy in the mornings and share the sofa with the dogs all afternoon, stock up with goodies to eat and Im a happy bunny.  Only thing to decide this year is whether to watch on ITV or RUK.  I have to admit Im enjoying the ITV coverage and I still cant warm to Mr Nevison on RUK.  Roll on 14th March


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2017)

I had the week booked off, but as I had to rejig my holiday for picking up I am now working World Hurdle Day. Probably the best day not to be watching live, although love it all.
Next year, 2018, some so and so had already booked the week off so I am working - NEVER!!
Love it, sad there are so many out already. Won't miss those pink silks though... ;-)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I had the week booked off, but as I had to rejig my holiday for picking up I am now working World Hurdle Day. Probably the best day not to be watching live, although love it all.
Next year, 2018, some so and so had already booked the week off so I am working - NEVER!!
Love it, sad there are so many out already. Won't miss those pink silks though... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

World Hurdle Day will be the best day this year! If I have my way and get 'My' 113 rated hurdler in it by reminding the boss every day that there is nothing worthwhile in it now Thistlecrack has gone chasing! (This will never, ever happen but we can but dream! Lol!)

In reality I don't know if we will have anything there this year. Roll on Aintree!!!


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2017)

I am not madly keen on staying hurdles. If hurdles instead of jumps I prefer to see them going at 90mph! 
No Sky Khan?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I am not madly keen on staying hurdles. If hurdles instead of jumps I prefer to see them going at 90mph! 
No Sky Khan?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, he is 6lbs lower in the handicap this year and he scraped into the boys race by the skin of his teeth last year. If he gets in he goes but we shall see how it pans out.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (9 February 2017)

Sofa is booked, nibbles and drinks are under discussion and children know to walk home on their own from school! Will be emotional as I am being joined by a fellow racing fan and old school friend who visited every UK racecourse and a lot of overseas ones with her father. We took him to the Cheltenham Festival in the early stages of his Alzheimers and it was his last hurrah. We fully intend to raise several glasses to him.


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 February 2017)

Week off booked. I am actually going on World Hurdle day this year.  It's the only day I've not been since it became a 4 day festival. 

I will be looking forward to the pink silks though.  In particular Douvan who just looks deadly. 

I do hope the winners are spread out a little more this year though.


----------



## Clodagh (10 February 2017)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Sofa is booked, nibbles and drinks are under discussion and children know to walk home on their own from school! Will be emotional as I am being joined by a fellow racing fan and old school friend who visited every UK racecourse and a lot of overseas ones with her father. We took him to the Cheltenham Festival in the early stages of his Alzheimers and it was his last hurrah. We fully intend to raise several glasses to him.
		
Click to expand...

A lovely send off for him.


----------



## Clodagh (10 February 2017)

EKW said:



			Not sure, he is 6lbs lower in the handicap this year and he scraped into the boys race by the skin of his teeth last year. If he gets in he goes but we shall see how it pans out.
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mariposa (12 February 2017)

Wasn't Altior amazing yesterday? The air he gave those fences! And Native River's turn of foot was pretty fabulous. Made me think that he does have the gears to go with Thistlecrack, whereas before I saw him as an out and out stayer.

All in all a great day's racing! Things are hotting up nicely!


----------



## Mariposa (25 February 2017)

Hope it's ok to post this here, but we are organising a really great Cheltenham Preview in Cirencester on Friday March 10th if anyone is local! It's all in aid of The IJF and we have Nico de Boinville, Charlie Longsdon, Sam Thomas and Luke Tarr from Star Sports, with Tom Clarkson presenting it, curated by Camilla Henderson. Ben Hastie, Deputy Head of Groundstaff at Cheltenham is going to give us the latest on the going too  

It was such a fun night last year and we raised over £1,500 for the IJF, this year we're aiming for £2k! 

http://www.injuredjockeys.co.uk/event.asp?$=296


Events starts at 7pm, tickets are £15 per person  to book the number is 01285 700 900

Thank you!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 February 2017)

If people can't make it to this ^^^ one then do look out for others around the country. I know Scu does a few every year.

My lad, Sky Khan, has an entry in the boys race again this year but he will need about 100 horses to come out before he gets a run  onward bound to Aintree it is then!


----------



## Mariposa (2 March 2017)

AAAAAAH less that two weeks to go!!! 


At total feverpitch already!


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 March 2017)

Youre as bad as me Mariposa.  Im making plans in my head for the mornings and organising lots for the Monday so Im absolutely free as a bird the rest of the week.  What to buy to munch on is the only thing not fully resolved I think!


----------

